# Butterflies + i.d.



## cnycharles (Jan 21, 2013)

This last fall I was driving a crew from our former greenhouses to the old newark, ny greenhouse site. I was surprised to find a handful of very well-preserved butterflies in some of the closed greenhouses. Three of them were of the same species, and they happened to pass on while laying flat/upright on the benches with their wings extended, which I had never seen before. I had also never seen this species before. There was also a very nicely spotted, smaller butterfly which I found earlier. It was pretty tough getting them back home in the work truck with four other guys riding, with tools cloths etc filling the truck.

I had also seen very brightly striped snail shells outside in one particular area near the greenhouses. I picked up a shell this fall to see if anyone could i.d. it.






This was the first butterfly I found inside the break room, up against the window. i.d. greatly appreciated





I found three of these in different closed houses, I managed to get two back,
though one lost both of it's antennae before I was able to get back from the 
outer houses to the break room. With extended wings, it was very difficult to
carry it without the slightest breeze from blowing it out of my hands. I think 
that it's a swallowtail, but any i.d. would be greatly appreciated





one of the snails seen outside, new color/stripes to me

it's a warmer usda zone there as it's lower elevation than the utica area, and 
closer to lake ontario so there are species of things I've seen there that I haven't
at home


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jan 22, 2013)

The first is actually a moth.
It is likely a type of silk moth, but I can't really be certain which one without seeing both sides of the wing. Also, how large is it? 

The second looks like a Giant Swallowtail, but I'd have to see the underside to be sure. 

Huh, the snail looks like an normal everyday snail from here to me  
Cool finds though


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 22, 2013)

The first one is a butterfly to me

1. Common Buckeye (Junonia coenia) 

http://www.google.ca/search?q=commo....250.1390.3j6j1.10.0...0.0...1c.1.1s6_JVnv-Rw

2. Papilio cresphontes

http://www.naba.org/chapters/nabast/giant.html


----------



## Hera (Jan 22, 2013)

They are very beautiful. Thanks for posting.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 22, 2013)

I agree with Erythrone: The first is a Buckeye and the second is a Giant Swallowtail. Both are butterflies, not moths.

Can't help with the snail.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm not even sure how I thought that was a moth. I saw fuzz and just went with it!  
Good call on the ID


----------



## Cochlopetalum (Jan 23, 2013)

The snail looks like the Cepaea nemoralis we have here in Sweden.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice findings Charles!!!


----------



## Hamlan (Jun 20, 2013)

That's great dude , you have done a great job here after collect such kind of beautiful butterflies. It is the fact about nature that its every thing is very beautiful the only thing which you need to see is your heart's beauty , if you have it than every thing will looks to you so beautiful.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 20, 2013)

HMMM.. I dont see any photos just a box with a red 'x'...


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 20, 2013)

photos show fine for me.....


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 20, 2013)

NYEric said:


> HMMM.. I dont see any photos just a box with a red 'x'...



You're access is blocked? They're showing on my phone


----------



## abax (Jun 21, 2013)

He didn't want you to see them, NYEric. You'd say the wings are wonky. ;>) nana nana naaaanaaa!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 21, 2013)

abax said:


> He didn't want you to see them, NYEric. You'd say the wings are wonky.



The truth will set you free. 
I see them at work.


----------

